# medicare 36415 and modifier 90



## Libby C (Nov 12, 2015)

I am looking for documentation that tells me whether Medicare requires a modifier 90 on a 36415 if an outside reference lab is used. Any  help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## KnappTC (Nov 12, 2015)

I use a 90 modifier on ll send out labs, regardless of the payor.  I don't know if it is required, but I have never received a denial for using it.


----------



## jflynn124 (Nov 13, 2015)

For Medicare, this modifier is used by independent clinical laboratories when referring tests to a reference laboratory for analysis. In other words, a third party.


----------



## Libby C (Nov 16, 2015)

I appreciate the replies thanks. This was very helpful.


----------

